# Hb 186



## Moore (Feb 3, 2017)

This don't look good for us squirrel dog and beagle folks.

http://www.gon.com/news/longer-georgia-deer-season-license-fee-hike


----------



## specialk (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for posting...


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 4, 2017)

No they don't. Im waiting for them to just do away with small game season so that we can all bow down to the almighty deer. They have done a wonderful job doing away with our deer dog clubs by handcuffing them into submission. You have to feed and care for a dog all year just for this short period. I know we have WMA opportunities but around here it is about too slow to train a puppy.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 21, 2017)

If yall haven't contacted your representative please do so. I think they vote soon. This is critical for us. We will NEVER get these days back if they cave to the deer nazis!


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's just about impossible to find a club to coonhunt,hunting now is not like it was when i was younger,if your not a trophy deer hunter your not worthy to be on hallowed ground,dog hunting has been around longer than trophy hunting by far,but there are only a handful that are willing to stand up,you can't find a club to hunt during DEER season as if small game doesn't exist during that time,I have asked myself this question why is it that most Deer hunters think if you hunt other game during that time all the deer will go somewhere else...If I could find enough people to come together to have property to hunt during this time I would be in.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 22, 2017)

I can understand that the serious deer hunters in SouthEast GA want a chance to hunt the rut. I am all for them having that chance, just not at the expense of all the small game hunters in the state who have to wait until after deer season to run their beagles, shoot their beaver pond ducks and tree their squirrels. I'm not trying to be devisive but I'm dang sure gonna stand up when I see an obvious threat to MY hunting tradition which includes running coondogs, beagles, and cur dogs on small game. One size fits all is not a good idea for GA deer season. I know that different parts of the state have different strains of whitetail brought in front different states and thus giving us different periods of the rut. The DNR should introduce deer seasons in zones based on actual research. Not a politician with an agenda.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 22, 2017)

If there going to extend deer season,some will be harvesting does that are carrying fawns,kinda seems to be shooting yourself in the foot,how bout extending small game season as well or better yet like our neighboring state Alabama where u can coonhunt and harvest year round,not that I would but atleast have somewhat of a chance of finding somewhere to hunt outside deer season


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2017)

That is the good thing about the deer season here in Ky. The gun season is only about two weeks, and there are a lot of opportunities to pursue small game. Only problem around here is they are bulldozing every fence row in the country down and habitat is disappearing fast.


----------

